# Odd.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This started around April 21st or there abouts.

Since I retired I walked my dog/s 2 times a day in the woods and vacant field next door. since that time I have also talked to the deer, Hi Momma were just passing thru the dogs won't hurt you and such things. Saturday morning walking the pup we stop cause the pup wants to smell a hollow chunk of wood I left a few years ago. I hear a noise behind us so turn and here is a raggedy looking doe about the size that would make her last years fawn just 20 feet away. I start talking to her and telling the pup whoa in the same breath. I get the pup going again and that little doe follows us till the got to the creek and crossed on the log. Saturday evening we again go on our walk, cross the creek to get in the main woods on the bridge. As soon as we are across this little raggedy doe is back standing about 10 feet away. this time she fallows us and wades the creek when we cross the log in the back. She stays 10 to 20 feet behind us the whole 45 minute's we walk. Once we get to the pond where we make the turn for home she stays behind.
Sunday Morning she meets us again after we cross the bridge and walks with us the whole route. Sunday night she was absent but I was an hour later than usual. this morning On our 7:00 AM quickie walk she is again waiting on us but just outside the kennel door. Again she walks with us and even takes a short cut to meet us on the next path. I told the pup we could name her raggedy but soon as she sheds she will be a beautiful reddish brown.

I just find it odd this deer following us and listening to me talk to her and the pup. 


April 29 journal entry.

The little fawn isn't walking with us any more but seems to stand along side the trail some place very close to see us at least once every morning.

April 30.

Got picture of the raggedy friend doe. Going to get them uploaded today I hope.



She was out behind the pole barn this morning at 7:00 AM. She ended up folloing us almost all the way back to the front of the pole barn about 5 to 8 feet away.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Need to grab you a hand full of some corn before you set out.. I'd bet you could get it eating out of your hand pretty easily..


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Way excellent pic.! I'd love to have em hanging around just like that. There are some deer you just enjoy looking at and hanging around, she's a looker, a real treasure for sure! I hope she continues to hang around you and becomes a sidekick of sorts! Thanks for sharing your story and photo!!! Keep us updated, i predict you have made a new friend!!!


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

it is cool that she has 'adopted' you. i had friends like that out on 30 ac. rabbits, squirrels and a few birds would come around looking to be fed. had some that would eat right from hand.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice job alley...maybe you are the pied pipper and don't know it?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

More people are killed in the United States by Deer than any other Wild Animal.

big rockpile


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Deer Whisperer.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Being an Aussie and at one time we lived in the country we had kangaroo's and the occasional wombat come to our back porch of a morning for a handout of toast with honey on it. The 'roos brought their young when they were old enough to hop. I miss that old country house to this day.

Wylie


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I enjoy having this little darling around and allowing me to talk to her. Not going to be hand feeding her though.
Draw back of having them so tame around here is they are always wanting to and getting in the gardens. I go thru more fish line keeping them where they are not damaging stuff we want.



I am out back hunting their daddy and they are at the front door trimming the burning bush.




they all know the difference when I am hunting and when I am not. Got about 12 in the herd that are allowing me to get with in 30 yards before walking off but I take a gun out and they are running away. They can tell, they even know me from Kare. LOL they don't like her so well.

 Al


----------

